
Fusuma: Multitouch gestures with libinput dirver on X11, Linux - based2
https://github.com/iberianpig/fusuma
======
amjith
Is it possible to map gestures that are not controlled by keyboard shortcuts?

Such as dragging a window using a three finger swipe?

~~~
bananasbandanas
There is libinput-gestures, which allows arbitrary commands to be executed for
each gesture. You might be able to get the desired behaviour this way.

[https://github.com/bulletmark/libinput-
gestures](https://github.com/bulletmark/libinput-gestures)

------
nithinm
Will this work with Ubuntu 14.04? I have been desperately waiting for multi
gesture.

~~~
creshal
If your xorg log reports libinput being used, yes. Otherwise, no. IIRC 14.04
is too old, 16.04 should work, 16.10 does.

------
shmerl
Why is it mentioning X11 specifically? Libinput should work with Wayland too.

~~~
pritambaral
Because it also has to simulate keypresses as the result of gestures. I don't
think the Wayland world has an official way for non-compositor programs to
send keypresses to any surface the program itself owns, in the name of
security.

Which is a shame, I do dearly like xdotool etc. There should be a way to
satisfy both security and function, a way to whitelist or permit special apps.

~~~
eikenberry
I bet they will fix that somehow with Wayland. Tools like xdotool are pretty
popular and if they don't support it officially, someone will come up with a
hack around it.

~~~
Elv13
> a hack around it.

Nice choice of words here. The whole reason why it isn't supported is to
prevent being hacked in the first place. X11 has no security whatsoever. Every
window can read/spy/mess with any other.

I guess only window managers / compositors will have enough permission to do
this level of automation.

~~~
digi_owl
IIRC, not quite. with X11, every program that shares a root window can see the
keypresses etc.

Typically a root windows is the same as a screen, but i don't think there is
anything that claim this to be a set in stone rule.

But as is typical of Linux GUI devs, they much rather hack on the new shiny
than try to maintain the existing stuff. And the new shiny these days is to
put everything on the GPU.

------
compuguy
How is this compared to touchegg?

~~~
pmontra
fusuma works on Ubuntu 16.04 (I tried) and touchegg apparently doesn't

[https://github.com/JoseExposito/touchegg/issues/280](https://github.com/JoseExposito/touchegg/issues/280)

[https://github.com/JoseExposito/touchegg/issues/281](https://github.com/JoseExposito/touchegg/issues/281)

fusuma is configured with a text file and touchegg seems to have a GUI.

fusuma autoinstalls, but you must have Ruby (which should be there on every
Ubuntu). touchegg must be compiled and the installation sequence failed for
me, but as I wrote, it seems it won't work anyway on 16.04.

If you're a Ruby developer using rvm or the like, you must remember which Ruby
version you installed fusuma into, or tweak its startup script to load the
right one.

